# **Nutek Forged Wheels | Series 755 Concave | M3 E46 Bimmerfest 2012**



## NUTEKWHLS (May 26, 2011)

Our new Series 755 Concave, 20x9 and 20x12 at bimmerfest 2012 on E46 custom widebody with candy red. More pictures soon. Special thanks to FX Autodesign :thumbup:


----------

